# Diablo 3 on PS4 not due till 2014



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Diablo 3 on PlayStation 4 not due till 2014*

You won’t be picking up a copy of Diablo 3 for your shiny new consoles at launch this year.










The Diablo 3 console team has only just receuived its next-generation hardware development kits, Blizzard said in an interview with DiabloFans.

The developer confirmed that Diablo 3 won’t be a launch title for the PlayStation 4, but will come in 2014. 

Although it’s not stated explicitly, if Blizzard received both dev kits at the same time it follows that Diablo 3 won’t launch alongside the Xbox One, either; the dungeon crawler has not been confirmed for release on Microsoft’s new console, but speculation is pretty rife.

The team is apparently pretty keen on the Dual Shock 4, and hopes to use the trackpad and share button in interesting ways; Blizzard said it wants to use the unique features of all platforms, not just produce straight ports.

Diablo 3 launched on Mac and PC in May 2012, and arrives on PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 in September. There are no plans for a portable release at present.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

nooooooooooooooooo! I was hoping it would come out this year


----------

